# Duda con voltaje de panel solar



## josepg555 (Oct 5, 2014)

Buenas, tengo una situación con un sistema fotovoltaico, lo que pasa es que tengo un panel solar que genera 36V pero a la hora de conectarlo al regulador, este voltaje disminuye a 16V, quisiera saber si alguien sabe porque sucede esto, si siempre que conecte un panel solar a un regulador sucederá una caída de voltaje y si es así, como saber de que magnitud sera esa caída de voltaje ya que mi objetivo es determinar el panel solar adecuado para el sistema fotovoltaico. Espero alguien pueda ayudarme y muchas gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2014)

¿ Que consumo le estas aplicando al panel ?
¿ De que potencia es el panel ?


----------



## josepg555 (Oct 6, 2014)

el panel solo lo estoy utilizando para cargar una bateria de 12V y 104Ah, por ahora solo estoy viendo los tiempos que tarda en cargar esa bateria, no le conecto nada mas aun y el panel es de 260W


----------



## AVILA (Oct 6, 2014)

saludos al Foro, que regulador le estas conectando? a que tensión disminuyes los 36 Volts? las baterías siempre consumirán mayor corriente si las alimentas con tensiones mayores a su tensión de trabajo y quizás superes la potencia de la celda solar, también quizás tu panel de celdas no entregue la corriente que estas manejando, checa que corriente fluye hacia la batería, saludos.


----------



## Lamas (Oct 7, 2014)

Podrías subir una foto del regulador.  El voltaje en vacío de un panel solar es diferente al voltaje con carga, aun si solo le estas conectando el regulador.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 7, 2014)

Hola a todos , devemos recordar que los paneles solares son en realidad generadores de curriente o sea quando no hay consumo tenemos en los terminales la maxima tensión possible generada quando bien iluminado y esa cae a medida que lo consumo sobe.Quando curto circuitamos los terminales de un panele solar tenemos la maxima curriente que ese puede fornir quando bien iluminado.
 Tanbien devemos recordar que reguladores conmutados se conportan como "resistores negativos" o sea la corriente de entrada sobe a la medida que cae la tensión de entrada ( en realida los conversores conmutados converten potenzia P=V X I).
Portanto no creo que sea una buena idea conectar directamente un panele solar a un regulador conmutado por teneren conportamento invertido curriente X tensión.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## Lamas (Oct 7, 2014)

Aunque no ha puesto información del regulador, me imagino que es un regulador especifico para panel solar, los cuales, al menos los que conozco, no son conmutados


----------



## jreyes (Oct 7, 2014)

Lo más probable es que esté utilizando un regulador lineal (10A). Dicho regulador trabaja literalmente con la corriente del panel en cortocircuito alejándose de la zona de máxima potencia.


Saludos !


----------



## josepg555 (Oct 7, 2014)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, dejo un poco mas de informacion que debi haber puesto desde un principio:

El panel que estoy utilizando es de 260W y arroja un voltaje de 32V-36V y 8.5A cuando el angulo de incidencia es de 90°, el controlador que estoy utilizando es un Aeca de 30A que trabaja con sistemas de 12V y 24V, el banco de baterias es de 12V y 115Ah, no estoy conectando ninguna carga, ya que mi objetivo por el momento es averiguar cuanto tiempo tarda en cargarse la bateria.

El controlador esta programado para cargar la bateria a un voltaje de 14.4V y a maximo 9A. La situacion es que al momento de conectar el panel solar al controlador el voltaje en las terminales del panel cae de 36V a 16V, el controlador si carga la bateria a 14.4V y deja pasar los 8.5A que genera el panel pero no se porque sucede esa caida de tension en las terminales del panel, ahora ¿para que necesito saber esto?, estoy realizando un trabajo academico en el que necesito, entre otras cosas, seleccionar los componentes adecuados para un determinado sistema fotovoltaico, entonces si ese mismo panel lo conecto a un banco de bateria de 24V y sufre la misma caida de tension, el panel no proveera el voltaje suficiente para cargar el banco de baterias por lo que necesitaria un panel que genere mas voltaje, por eso mimsmo necesito saber si esa caida de tension sucede en cualquier situacion, porque sucede y de que dependerá la magnitud de la caída de tensión  para asi poder seleccionar el panel solar adecuado.


----------



## jreyes (Oct 7, 2014)

Dicha caída de tensión ocurre solamente cuando usas un cargador lineal (regulador con control on-off) conectado a una batería de 12V. Si usas un controlador pwm el voltaje del panel no debiese caer tanto ya que el ciclo de trabajo determina la corriente que se le extrae al panel y por lo mismo el voltaje del panel debiese ser más alto.

Si en vez de eso usas un controlador con tecnología mppt el voltaje del panel siempre estará en el punto en que entrega máxima potencia. En ese caso sí podrás conectar dos baterías en serie para un sistema de 24V con máximo rendimiento.

También puedes usar los otros reguladores con el mismo panel de 36V.



Saludos !


----------



## EdoNork (Oct 17, 2014)

Me han borrado un mensaje cuyas respuestas necesitaba para ayudarte. En fin, los moderadores siempre saben más que los simples usuarios, así que habrán hecho lo correcto. Me aprenderé la lección y en aquellos casos en los que tenga que preguntar algo para ayudar, me quedaré calladito para no molestar. (Señores moderadores, esta es una simple declaración de intenciones que no necesita respuesta. Gracias por su comprensión.)

Al tema:
El voltaje de salida de las placas solares sin carga no son indicación de nada.
Tienen una curva característica de V/I entregada en la cual has de buscar el punto óptimo de potencia y trabajar en él. A partir de ese punto conocerás el voltaje real de trabajo


----------

